# Bodybuilding for the Martial Artist



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

So, let me begin by saying that this article isn’t just for the martial artist. I just happen to be a martial artist and thus picked this sport to write about. However, if you play any type of sport where speed and strength are important, or if you want to be as strong as you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

